# "dirty look" Bildkratzer hinzufügen



## frar0012 (21. Juli 2006)

ich möchte ein Bild mit Bildbearbeitungssoftware so bearbeiten, dass es einen "dirty look" erhält - Bildkratzer und Kratzstreifen, etwa wie bei alten schwarzweißen Filmen oder ähnlich. Allerdings habe ich keine Kenntnisse in professioneller Bildbearbeitung und suche eher eine Bildbearbeitungssoftware für Laien, die einen solchen "Kunsteffekt" für mich automatisch erzeugen würde. Welche Software könnte mir dabei helfen?

Besten dank für Hinweise!


----------



## DJTrancelight (21. Juli 2006)

HI,

Photoshop oder wenn es auch kostenlos sein darf --> GIMP 2

schöne Grüße


----------

